

Fortnight.io – unique task planner built with Meteor - M4v3R
http://fortnight.io

======
somesay
Oh, come on. No https. No way to change your credentials (email/password)
later. No way to delete your account. Weeks start on Sunday, only English time
format. Haven't tested further.

------
simlevesque
I can't see it on your website so I must ask : is it free ?

------
julienmarie
Can't manage to signup... is there a bug ?

